# some of my builds



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i built the vic not the skyline


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

wil get more pics this afternoon


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 27 2008, 10:59 AM~10963453
> *wil get more pics this  afternoon
> *


lookin good!
ive got a dually kit (unbuilt) and a jetski from the waverunner set you were asking about, and a few other misc small things for that ambulance! :biggrin: lmk. and i can box if up together with your other stuff!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ok thanks dont for get to put in that 71 and them tools


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

will do! ill let you know when the fleetwood shows up! and il mail it all at once!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ok thanks


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

server


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

THE TEGGY IS IN MY PARTS BOX RITE NOW


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

some more pics


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

my striped ambulance








cousens new ride


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

...really, dude how old are you?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

16 this october


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

blast form the past dont have these any more


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

hey bro looks good were u at in Cali Im in the 714


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

707


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

yo dogg u build hoppers too


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

no


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

hey doog why not trid to do one 


p.s. how is the spider bite


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

scared over it hurt lilke a mother fucker when they cut it open

and i dont have the hopper parts


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

u can make them out of schatch the only problem is the big bad johnson motors hey go and check out the how to hydrolic on this site


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ok


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

freebes from the neghbor









86 monty on 1109s


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

bronco in the snow

http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i139/ddd...nt=34F149FD.jpg my 64
random pics of the bronco


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

like the monty 

hey damet u gat alot of shit 
wen I get somuch shit it hits the trash
don like to kip so manie models


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

lethal lowrider shop
















more bronco pics


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 17 2008, 11:58 AM~11365008
> *like the monty
> 
> hey damet u gat alot of shit
> ...


thanks dont throw that shit away u could sell it on here


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

My prerunner toyota baja stile
dezert life


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

old builds i miss them








now a demo car


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 17 2008, 12:02 PM~11365037
> *My prerunner toyota baja stile
> dezert life
> 
> ...


bad ass is it for sale


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

cool will kip in mind


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

lil prerunner not finish 
might salet wen is done


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

o dog u in wath city Im in Anaheim


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

b4 








after thats before i knew there worth some thing


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 17 2008, 12:05 PM~11365062
> *o dog u in wath city Im in Anaheim
> *


i moved to kentucky but my grand parents live in benicia


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i sold most of the freebe shit thats how i got my spider bite


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

LoL


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i just noticed a van under a caprice next to the box of shit! you still have that!? :cheesy:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

sorry i dont have that anymore


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

START UP KIT FOR HOPPER


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

hey mclovin how far from louisville are u lil homie


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

sup with it


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 17 2008, 10:33 PM~11369251
> *hey mclovin how far from louisville are u lil homie
> *


not far i live in crestwood


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Models Homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

on yo omw ???????


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

left lowfoshow


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 21 2008, 06:01 PM~11404643
> *left lowfoshow
> *




left or got booted?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 21 2008, 04:12 PM~11404720
> *left or got booted?
> *





its ok..i left too


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i qoute 
so you thinking bout leaving the club. well how bout i help u out so u dont have to think bout it no more. as of now u are no longer a member of low4oshow mcc so we here in low4oshow would really appreciate it if you took any and all things associated with this club off ur profile, ur signature, and your avatar. thank you 

this message is on behalf of the members of low4oshowmcc 
anyways im glad im not in a club


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

new pics finaly


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 18 2008, 09:54 PM~11905543
> *new pics finaly
> 
> 
> ...


good lookin builds lil homie :thumbsup:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks man


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

the trunk of the caddy


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

did that blue caddy come from lowrider models? if so i bilt it..  nice work so far


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

cool yes it did like what i added to the trunk


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

69 nova


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

anybody make a 95-96 honda accord?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

try tamya or fujma


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Last Active Nov 19, 2008 - 07:56 AM 

got grounded? :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 30 2008, 02:40 AM~12292556
> *Last Active Nov 19, 2008 - 07:56 AM
> 
> got grounded?  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *




youza fool bro :biggrin: 


notice the title of the topic? it says my builds............... notice the number of pages?..................... 4 


figure it out


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 29 2008, 09:23 PM~12292807
> *youza fool bro :biggrin:
> notice the title of the topic? it says my builds............... notice the number of pages?..................... 4
> figure it out
> *


Body Dropped? :0 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 30 2008, 03:46 AM~12292922
> *Body Dropped?  :0  :0
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

im on very rairly guys got to get shit straight grade wise


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Dec 16 2008, 03:06 PM~12446655
> *im on very rairly guys got to get shit straight grade wise
> *


post up that impala for the haters! :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

[/quote]


you still have this Eldorado or you ruined it ???


----------



## Ocean (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice i need to get back into it..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i will post on the 20th its packed to go to cali


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 30 2008, 12:23 AM~12292807
> *youza fool bro :biggrin:
> notice the title of the topic? it says my builds............... notice the number of pages?..................... 4
> figure it out
> *



heya now fukker..mines @ 5...what u tryin to say. :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

so what


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ILL POST PICS OF MY NEW STUFF I GOT I ALSO BUILT 2 HILUXES


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 31 2008, 09:31 PM~12030376
> *anybody make a 95-96 honda accord?
> *


I think Honda made the Honda Accord in '95 and '96.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Dec 28 2008, 01:51 PM~12543777
> *I think Honda made the Honda Accord in '95 and '96.
> *


you's a smartass pokey :biggrin:









DAMN, FINALLY BROKE PAGE 5 LOL


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Dec 28 2008, 04:57 PM~12547123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice score


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

what should i build next


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

The airplane


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

good idia


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 25 2009, 09:37 AM~12808333
> *what should i build next
> *


did you do that 71 impala yet


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nope


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 25 2009, 11:02 AM~12808721
> *nope
> *


make that one next


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Wanna get rid of the 5th wheel trailer?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

what u got to trade


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

heres one for biggs


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

come on i need insperation


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 28 2009, 12:20 PM~13137373
> *come on i need insperation
> *



*WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! 
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER !
WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TRAILER ! *

YOU INSPIRED TO TO LET ME GET THAT TRAILER YET ?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

do u have any builts for trade


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 28 2009, 12:28 PM~13137436
> *do u have any builts for trade
> *


I'LL TRADE YOU 1 OF THESE BUILT UP FOR IT ! 

PROMO STYLE BUILT ! MOTOR !










OG PROMO KIT FROM 62 ! AMT BUICK SPECAIL 4DR WAGON TURNED INTO A 2DR !


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hmm i kinda like the buick what else u got


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 28 2009, 12:47 PM~13137597
> *hmm i kinda like the buick what else u got
> *


THATS IT ITS ! EVERYTHING ELSE I GOT BUILT IS WORTH MORE THAT THAT TRAILER !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I GOT LIKE 3 OTHER BUILT UPS BUT THEY ARE COMMON KITS AND ARE BUILT UPS FOR LIKE 15YRS BACK ! BUT I'M NOT AT HOME TO GET PIC OF THOSE ! IF YOU DONT WANT THE BUICK WAGON I CAN GET YOU PICS ON TUESDAY AND I'LL PUT THE WAGON IN MY SALE THREAD !


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ill take it throw in a set of 1109s and u got a deal


----------



## atx_ryda (Dec 31, 2008)

TTT NICE WORK


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks man


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 28 2009, 01:04 PM~13137745
> *ill take it throw in a set of 1109s  and u got a deal
> *


its a deal ! i'll pm you my info!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

sending tomarrow can you drill the wheels to fit a 67 impala hub


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Mar 1 2009, 10:56 PM~13148612
> *sending tomarrow can you drill the wheels to fit a 67 impala hub
> *


ITS BEEN DONE ! AWAITING ON YOU BRO THEN ITS IN THE MAIL!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

sent today homie


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

LIKE THE LIL MINIS


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

sup man wath u up 2


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nothing much u 
heres my shitty diorama


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Maybe I'll trade you my '63 Starfire for that '71 Impala.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hmm


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'll throw in a set of 19" Gold Daytons. You do good work but you need to take your time on your builds. Remember there's no time limit on a build. The more time you spend on a build, the better it will look and the more you'll like it when it's completed. Spend more time on the details & small stuff; the results will show in your builds. You have lots of potential but you need to think your builds through before you start on them. Visualize how you want them to look and stay true to that concept.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THE JUNKYARD CONCEPT IS A GREAT ONE, BUT ONE THING I NOTICED ON IT IS ALL YOUR CARS ARE 25TH SCALE, BUT THEN AND CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG, SITTING NEXT TO THAT 25TH SCALE CAMARO, YOU HAVE WHAT LOOKS LIKE THE LINDBERG 1/20 SCALE CAMARO PARKED NEXT TO IT.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

its a trans am but the clip on the wrecked camaro is not glued to the car thats why it looks longer


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 5 2009, 06:48 PM~13195055
> *I'll throw in a set of 19" Gold Daytons. You do good work but you need to take your time on your builds. Remember there's no time limit on a build. The more time you spend on a build, the better it will look and the more you'll like it when it's completed. Spend more time on the details & small stuff; the results will show in your builds. You have lots of potential but you need to think your builds through before you start on them. Visualize how you want them to look and stay true to that concept.
> *


i want to do deal but the cars in cali can we do the deal in june when im out there


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Mar 15 2009, 11:02 AM~13285003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, My Bro just got in an accident in his Suburban and it pretty much looked like that. Anywayz nice builds.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn sorry to hear that


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

im gonna get started on my next 67 impala with a tpi motor


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

my new hilux ill get beter pics tomarrow


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

look what the ups guy droped off today


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

re-wire the compressors on the black hilux, one hose from the compressor to one side on the tank. and same with the other tank. They look like there just wired to eachother. Good job other than that.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ok


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Find that '71 & sell it to me.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

will do


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 14 2009, 10:11 PM~13577922
> *Find that '71 & sell it to me.
> *


then when he sells u tha 71 u can trade it 4 my 72 nova :biggrin: :biggrin: lol jp homie


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

heres some new pics


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jun 10 2009, 10:18 PM~14154919
> *heres some new pics
> 
> 
> ...





who built that sheeeit?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

minidreams


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

heres my 67 still need cowl hood


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looking to join a model club


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 2 2009, 09:46 AM~14362412
> *looking to join a model club
> *


nice builds bro keep it up uh: ) where in cali u at


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

benicia and thanks for the comments


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

is that on no.cali or so.cali bro


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nor cal


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 18 2009, 04:57 PM~14513605
> *nor cal
> *


  im in socali bro


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

cool


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey bro i looked at the pic of the mustang its not the same one i have sorry bro


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thats ok man


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

heres what i traded the 71 for 

























some of my recent builds 







got this hummer for 2.00 at good will


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

damn homie u must like black...alot :0


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ya and i lik red and blue


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 21 2009, 12:15 PM~14541023
> *heres what i traded the 71 for
> 
> 
> ...


you ripped him off!!!!!!!! :0 

and again........ no primer on the damn hummer???????????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I HAVE NEVER HAD MY HUMMER IN PRIMER ! JUST IN BEHINDHER


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i was out


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 21 2009, 07:23 PM~14544286
> *I HAVE  NEVER  HAD  MY HUMMER    IN  PRIMER !  JUST  IN BEHINDHER
> *


 :uh: :cheesy: :biggrin: thats funny..............


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

heres what i have built latly


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT FERRARI LOOKS PRETTY GOOD. DIFFFERENT, BUT GOOD


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks man


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 18 2009, 03:38 PM~14806285
> *THAT FERRARI LOOKS PRETTY GOOD. DIFFFERENT, BUT GOOD
> *


X2


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 18 2009, 12:38 PM~14806285
> *THAT FERRARI LOOKS PRETTY GOOD. DIFFFERENT, BUT GOOD
> *


i know huh :biggrin: 

looks good mcloven keep it up


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

here ya go, i think thisll help ya out when building 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=332319&st=1580


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

heres a car hauler im working on any comments or feedback welcome 
scratch built tire rack


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:uh: oh NOW you post the shit in here...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 21 2009, 05:39 PM~14842990
> *:uh: oh NOW you post the shit in here...
> *


thats fucked up funny but fucked up :0 :biggrin: :0 :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 21 2009, 09:08 PM~14842793
> *heres a car hauler im working on any comments or feedback welcome
> scratch built tire rack
> 
> ...



Loven-Scrap the camper and cut the hauler off at the second notch in front of the fender. Then put the car up there and build the tire rack over the front clip of the car. Also get a flat piece of styrene(or how ever the fuck you spell it) and cut a couple strips for the wheel ramps so you can drive the car up and down it.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

hauller looks nice man, nut if i were you i would push as far foward as i could so that you can have more space for the car and plus it would look better in my opinion. looks good though, keep it up


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

heres a pic of it slid forward


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 22 2009, 04:25 PM~14849351
> *heres a pic of it slid forward
> 
> 
> ...


If I were you I would take my time on something like this. It is plastic and you could always fix it to be perfect. I know you have already put alot of time into the build, but try it again......unless it came out the way you wanted. Just my opinion.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i think im gonna keep working on it i can always build a new one


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 22 2009, 07:41 PM~14850543
> *i think im gonna keep working on it i can always build a new one
> *


Like I said it was just some advice. Either way it is your build man. Just ensure you improve as the builds go on.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thank you


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 22 2009, 08:20 PM~14850846
> *thank you
> *


no problem. your a young builder and I am a rookie with builds. I learned very quickly on here that you must respect those who know what they are doing man. These guys that you have been in arguements with have earned the respect from everyone. Listen more and take the advice. Keep building your way and enjoy the projects.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

will do


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 22 2009, 09:40 PM~14851476
> *will do
> *


I look foward to seeing some great builds down the road. Just concentrate on that man.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks for the advice and ill start that on my new build and a fresh kit


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 22 2009, 09:54 PM~14851604
> *thanks for the advice and ill start that on my new build and a fresh kit
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 22 2009, 08:41 PM~14851489
> *I look foward to seeing some great builds down the road. Just concentrate on that man.
> *


X2


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

look what i got at the carshow for 5.00


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

now take it apart and rebuild it


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

im gonna need a front bumper and quicksliver decals


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 24 2009, 04:07 PM~14865241
> *im gonna  need a front bumper and quicksliver decals
> *


im not 100 %sure but i dont think that model came with a front bumper.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

it shows it in the instructions


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

well im wrong again !!!  im sure it wont be the last time ! :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 24 2009, 12:07 PM~14865241
> *im gonna  need a front bumper and quicksliver decals
> *


hey lil bro i think my homieboy roaddogg has an extra one ill ask him


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ok cool


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 24 2009, 02:35 PM~14864921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This kit is to be released in November ! Its under the stright fighter name but is the same kit ! It's priced around $23.00 for hobby shops 

It has 2 small bump stops not a full bumper car !


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks for the info mini


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

up for trade make offers


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 22 2009, 07:48 PM~15156752
> *thanks for the info mini
> *


Yup ! Stock number is 85-4262!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

new builds


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

CARLA ?

DO YOU THINK YOUR MENT TO BE A MODEL BUILDER?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 22 2009, 06:50 PM~15156759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hit up hearse.... hes lookin for roth kits


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 22 2009, 07:02 PM~15156868
> *new builds
> 
> 
> ...


link to the hoes on your screen :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 22 2009, 06:23 PM~15157091
> *link to the hoes on your screen  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


He took all those off I hope she's 18 topic. :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

the one on the green slide is a freind from school the others are from another site for that topic


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 22 2009, 06:04 PM~15156892
> *CARLA  ?
> 
> DO  YOU  THINK  YOUR  MENT  TO  BE  A  MODEL  BUILDER?
> *


no im not realy sure


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 22 2009, 09:00 PM~15157488
> *no im not realy sure
> *


REASON SAID IS THAT ALOT OF PEOPLE SHARE INFO WITH YOU TO HELP YOU BECOME A BETTER BUILD ! AND YOU REFUSE TO LISTEN TO THE TIPS AND INFO WE SHARE ! 

FOOL FOR A 15 YR OLD WHO HAS BEEN ON LIL AND BUILDING FOR THE LAST 3 YRS WITH US YOU SEEM TO BE GOING BACKWARDS ! 

FORGET ALL THE STUPID SHIT HE HAVE GOTTEN INTO ITS THE MODEL BUILDING THAT IS THE FRONT PART OF YOU BEING ON THE MODEL FORUMS ! 

WE HAVE SEEN KEVIN GET BETTER , HEARSE TIGHTIN UP HIS SKILLS , AND EVEN CANDYBLU66 HAVE JUMPED UP A TON IN THEIR HALF ASS BUILDS OVER THE PAST 3 YRS ! 

AND WHAT REALLY SAD IS YOU HAVE HAD SOME NICE ITEMS THAT GET FUCK FACED CAUSE YOU REFUSE TO PUT ANY EFFORT INTO THEM ! 

MAN IF YOU WOULD STOP BEING SUCH A DUMB FUCK ALOT OF US HERE COULD HELP MAKE YOU INTO A NICE BUILDER BUT YOUR STUPID ASS WONT PAY ATTITION TO ANYTHING YOUR TOLD !


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

:0


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 damn.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

heres my 41 willys


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You know what, that doesnt look bad at all.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 19 2009, 06:42 PM~15404575
> *You know what, that doesnt look bad at all.
> *


 X 2


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 19 2009, 04:42 PM~15404575
> *You know what, that doesnt look bad at all.
> *


co signed.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

i agree. im really diggin that willys homie. great job


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks guys i took my time on this one and see the diffrence


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 19 2009, 10:25 PM~15406719
> *thanks guys i took my time on this one and see the diffrence
> *


tha more time u take tha better tha results. hell ive got a nova ive been on for at least 6 months. im in no hurry 2 finish it up lol


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

lol
heres what the ups guy droped off today


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 20 2009, 03:46 PM~15414174
> *lol
> heres what the ups guy droped off today
> 
> ...


OK LETS GET OUT THE MINI ADDING MACHINE !

KIT===$15.00-$25.00

WHEELS=$8.00-$15.00

WHEELS=$8.00-$15.00

SHIPPING=$12.00

AT THE CHEAPEST GUESS $43.00 DOLLARS ! 

BUT BUILT THE CARLA WAY ==== WORTHLES MONEY SPENT !

CARLA TAKES HIS TIME , LISTENS TO WHAT THE BUILDERS OF LIL HAVE ADVISED HIM OF THE RIGHT WAY TO BUILD CLEAN MODEL ==

*A BUILD WORTH LOOKIN AT AND KNOW HE'S TRING VS WATCH A HACK JUST WASTE USEABLE HOBBY ITEMS ! *


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

nice kit/wheels homie. lets see a good lookin build out of these


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

will do man just takeing my time on it


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 21 2009, 10:12 PM~15428065
> *will do man just takeing my time on it
> *


thats a start homie. dont rush. theres no time limit at all


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

u ever start on that charger i sent ya


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 21 2009, 10:24 PM~15428199
> *u ever start on that charger i sent ya
> *


not yet. hell i havent even opened it yet lol i dont have alot of time for buiding anymore with workin all tha time and handlin family biz. ill get 2 it eventually. thinkin bout doin a pro touring build out of it wit a 6.1 hemi and slammed on staggered 20s


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

cool


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

my desk as of yesterday


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 19 2009, 04:31 PM~15404443
> *heres my 41 willys
> 
> 
> ...


I like the willy's...it is a really clean tight looking build...
hydrohype doing a a roll call..lettling you know i was in your house!
but damm your desk looks like my apartment...How can we think in this clutter?
I think it's that left brain thinker syndrome...thing?
we both need to clean our rooms! :uh:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

lol ya


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 6 2009, 11:12 PM~15588037
> *my desk as of yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT YOU WANT FOR THAT THERE JOHAN AMBULANCE ALONG THE WALL ?
I NEED ANOTHER 1 TO CUT UP AND BUILD ANOTHER WINDOW HEARSE !


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

not for sale its gonna go in my junkyard diorama


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 6 2009, 11:52 PM~15588364
> *not for sale its gonna go in my junkyard diorama
> *



Put it in there as a drop top ! Let me get the roof ,back door and interior bucket ! :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i got a spair back door and hood not melted and rusted


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 7 2009, 12:04 AM~15588439
> *i got a spair back door and hood not melted and rusted
> *


You know what ? A back door is a start ! I can build a roof around that i bet ! Now for an interior tub ! I want to build either a 63 - 64 Impala hearse !


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

cool u need the door


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

heres the tbird i got from mini its got a svt cobra motor in it
















the benz i got from toino needed better wheels 
















my 1 and olny caprice i need a grill for it


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

heres some new pics 








heres my lotus








my hilux kit i got for christmas
























some of my tires fuck you mini


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

What you want for the middle set?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

not forsale man


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn you have alot of cars/parts...nice builds


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 20 2010, 08:07 PM~16355658
> *heres some new pics
> 
> 
> ...


oh boy here we go again :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

heres my land cruser


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

thats not a 4runner its a land cruiser :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

img]
[/quote]


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ok anyways heres wat im building its gonna be box stock and built like my uncles car








[/quote]


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

here it is lexus sc400


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

I LIKE EM :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks man


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

you know what clear cote is?


you need to start workin on them paint skillz little man  


if your old enough to smoke dope, your old enough to shoot some clear  and wetsand will be your best friend  now get back to the bench and try some new shit already


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 26 2010, 11:50 AM~18143419
> *you know what clear cote is?
> you need to start workin on them paint skillz little man
> if your old enough to smoke dope, your old enough to shoot some clear   and wetsand will be your best friend  now get back to the bench and try some new shit already
> *




X2 Mcloven! Put some clear on it and gloss it up bro! And paint some black on the insides of those windows! Those few little extra steps will help your build look killer! I KNOW you dont halfstep on the budd, dont halfstep on the build :biggrin: 

Otherwise keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 26 2010, 11:50 AM~18143419
> *you know what clear cote is?
> you need to start workin on them paint skillz little man
> if your old enough to smoke dope, your old enough to shoot some clear   and wetsand will be your best friend  now get back to the bench and try some new shit already
> *



Oh yeah qoute of the year right here... :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 26 2010, 03:00 PM~18143536
> *Oh yeah qoute of the year right here... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *




:biggrin: should i add that to my signature? lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol..why not..smoke some bud and take a line of clear....


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

will do what clear do u guys reccomend and how would i do the black around the windows


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 26 2010, 10:25 AM~18142702
> *here it is lexus sc400
> 
> 
> ...



and sand your shit before you spray! that passenger door looks like a blob of bondo about to fall off!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 26 2010, 01:04 PM~18144044
> *will do what clear do u guys reccomend and how would i do the black around the windows
> *


Depends on what paint you use....
Gloss paint would take gloss clear... Testors.
Tamiya lacquer paint takes lacquer clear.... Go to any hobby shop and you can get some Tamiya TS-13 clear.... make sure you use it over lacquer paints....
Once you practice with those you should step up and use a better brand of clear....
As far as the black trim goes, I use a toothpick and dip it in the black paint and just run it along the trim lines....

Just practice and dont get discouraged if shit dont work out right...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 26 2010, 11:03 AM~18143563
> *lol..why not..smoke some bud and take a line of clear....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

well as far as clear goes, you know me, ive been usein folkart (found at michaels now) for a couple years now  

i recommend staying away from enamel paints and sticking with just straight lacquer in a can for now, its real user friendly and hard to fuck up  

duplicolor is my wepon of choice, with the folkart over top  

ill litely sand with a high grit sandpaper and then wash the body off.............
and i use dupli color white primer or lite gray primer  , and i wetsand with my polishing kit the primer, then i shoot my color, stayint atleast 8-10 in. away from the model when you spray in lite cotes, then ill let it gas out for a couple hours, then ill hit it with a lite cote of clear , let that gas out for a couple days, then foil and then wetsand again with the polishing kit, then re-clear  if done right, it should look like glass when your done  

as for the window trim............... tape that shit off and hit it with a black sharpie  and your golden  


now lets see how much of that your little fried brain can absorbe, and put to use  if you try this and keep asking questions, this is what evan was talking about........................... earning your respect around here


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

will do


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

is that better 
and i changed the wheels on the land cruser


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

do you prime before paint? what kinda paint? looks like some generic 1$ paint


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

its that cheep walmart shit thats all we can afford


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 26 2010, 01:55 PM~18144516
> *
> 
> 
> ...




See bro, just that little bit around the window takes your build that much further! Its all the little finishing details that make a build more complete looking. Just gotta carry that thru each stage of the game bro... :thumbsup: Keep it up and ask questions! Your doin good dogg!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

heres the newest build revell caddy


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 31 2010, 04:07 PM~18194023
> *heres the newest build revell caddy
> 
> 
> ...





man what the fuck do you do when you paint?

first off the roof by the back window is still showin white!

and whats up with that back quarter? looks like you either dropped it, or rushed it and put your grubby little fingers on it when it was still wet :uh: 

do you know what take your time means?

and wheres the clear :uh: you gonna take advice? or just continue to fuck up perfectly good plastic? send that caddy my way foo........... ill take good care of her


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

fuck this shit and fuck model cars im done


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

good................ send me that caddy :cheesy:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :cheesy:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lmao damn mcloven if you just wanna build em to past time then thats cool do your one day builds...but if you show them here you will get dissed just when some of them start lookin good you do this with white showin on the roof of all places...send me the land cruiser lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 31 2010, 04:29 PM~18194133
> *fuck this shit and fuck model cars im done
> *




dont talk about it................... be about it


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 26 2010, 02:08 PM~18144640
> *its that cheep walmart shit thats all we can afford
> *


cheap paint produces cheap turn out lil man! since ur usin shake n shoot.......if u can save up like $10 go to hobby lobby and pick up testors LAQUER paint, 1 choice of color, 1 can of clear, and make sure u prime 1st!! so save a few $ more if u dont have primer yet! u should have a way better turn out!! so calm down get a tissue and try it out!!
but...if u say "fuck this and fuck models" anyway, get at me since ur givin up again..... i see a couple i could re-do! :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 31 2010, 04:29 PM~18194133
> *fuck this shit and fuck model cars im done
> *


dont do that ! yah gotta keep trying


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 31 2010, 01:29 PM~18194133
> *fuck this shit and fuck model cars im done
> *


 :uh: 

bitch!







:biggrin: 

had to add something! :biggrin: 
i could go on and on about the caddy.... 
let alone all his other junk!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 31 2010, 11:20 PM~18196064
> *cheap paint produces cheap turn out lil man! since ur usin shake n shoot.......if u can save up like $10 go to hobby lobby and pick up testors LAQUER paint, 1 choice of color, 1 can of clear, and make sure u prime 1st!! so save a few $ more if u dont have primer yet! u should have a way better turn out!! so calm down get a tissue and try it out!!
> but...if u say "fuck this and fuck models" anyway, get at me since ur givin up again..... i see a couple i could re-do!  :biggrin:
> *








all this you typed hock, was a waste of your time and efforts :uh: homies been the same way for a couple years now! he wont ever change.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 31 2010, 03:29 PM~18194133
> *fuck this shit and fuck model cars im done
> *


Homie don't let that get to you.

We all have had our share with F up paint jobs. It ain't like we all started from day one with killa paint jobs and mind blowin' builds. My best friend who taught me the ropes of model buildin', first cars look like a 1 year old painted them! But now he graces the pages of the magazines every month almost for the last past ten years. He also has had a three page spread of his models and their history in Scale Auto.

So keep at it homie, you'll get there.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea what trendsetter said but u gotta actually want to do better and try to do better...if u dont try u wont ever get better at anything if u got that mentality about everything ur never gonna make it in life bro


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 31 2010, 04:29 PM~18194133
> *fuck this shit and fuck model cars im done
> *



Ok, Carla, Listen. You're a young kid, and you know you take a lot of crap. From myself included. But, you're not listening here bro. People on here are tryin to help you out, and you seem to just blow them off...... 

Listen to these guys when they tell you take your time.... Or what paint to buy. I used to build just like you when I was your age, but then a few years ago, I decided, it's time to start over. It's time to learn how to make these little plastic things look like the real deal!! You can do it too. JUST TAKE YOUR TIME and listen when people give advice!!! I did, and I have improved my models more in the past 2 years then I ever thought I would. You never stop learning


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ok guys im gonna go out and get plasti kote primer and ill start from there and on the caddy there was a cote or clear on it


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 1 2010, 01:56 PM~18198972
> *ok guys im gonna go out and get plasti kote primer and ill start from there and on the caddy there was a cote or clear on it
> *



Well I honestly dont know if primer makes a difference or not. But I use some dollar general primer. But when it comes to paint colors, go out and buy the testors, or tamiya, or stuff that isnt walmart brand....

Sand in between coats, and use more then one shot of clear. I just think you have to stop tryin to build a model in ONE day.... take your time on them and you'll find your results to be much more enjoyable.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ill try


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

primer does make a difference and you should wash the kit wish soap and water before spraying...a polishing kit would make a world of difference to...but the biggest thing is paint the whole thing...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ok ill try it with some new paint the grand parents are gonna get me some from the auto parts store


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 15 2010, 04:07 PM~18055639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

primer







looks good so far but when i shot the clear coat it cracked the paint what did i do wrong


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 14 2010, 12:49 PM~18308413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 14 2010, 11:49 AM~18308413
> *
> 
> 
> ...




How long did you wait to clear?


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

get u somethin better than that color place crap. i tried some on a spare body i had and it cracked on me before the clear was even laid. just some cheap ass paint. i mean its like $0.96 a can lol get u some dupli-color paint and clear. good stuff. its bout $5 a can but well worth it


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Aug 14 2010, 06:38 PM~18310066
> *get u somethin better than that color place crap. i tried some on a spare body i had and it cracked on me before the clear was even laid. just some cheap ass paint. i mean its like $0.96 a can lol get u some dupli-color paint and clear. good stuff. its bout $5 a can but well worth it
> *


I use the primers all te time and love them.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

spend the extra 4 bucks and get you some duplicolor from a parts store, and get you some dupli color clear as well, dummy proof right there, if you eff that up, then theres somethin wrong  

always let your primer gas out, if your impatiant like me, go hit your primer with a blow dryer  

then lay your color, and repete with the blow dryer  

and then hit it with some lite cotes of clear 2-3 and let it dry for a day or 2 and then foil, then final clear and let that sit for a couple more days so it cures up before you handle it.

while your clear is dryin, you can focus on the rest of the kit  keeps you busy so your not just sittin there goin crazy with nothing to do  


go get you some better color and clear and give what i said a try


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Like everyone else said, get rid of that color place crap.... I use the flat black and the gray primer just for rat rods , but the other colors are crap.... I give you props, you actually listened and used primer first and then when you had a problem, you took the time to ask what was wrong....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey mcloven i use those paints u have and never had any problems with it even the primer too u must a have shot the clear to early those paints need about a day to cure good thats wat i do then i shoot the clear after bro


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

new builds 
93 mustang


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow, your builds on the first page look just as bad as the builds on the 15th page! I don't think that's ever been accomplished before! Look, i'm a youngsta too (only 18) so there's no excuse for not being able to build stunning models. My first few builds are nothing special by any means, but look at the difference between my very first build, and the cars i'm building today! Hell even my very first build looks better than the cars your building today. All you have to do is listen to us when we say "TAKE YOUR TIME"!!! My builds take months at a time to complete, yours look like they were done in a matter of minutes. I know i'm probably wasting my time saying all this because you don't listen anyways, but maybe if everybody keeps drilling it into your little brain, you might eventually pick up on what were trying to say!

"TAKE YOUR TIME"
"TAKE YOUR TIME"
"TAKE YOUR TIME"
"TAKE YOUR TIME"
"TAKE YOUR TIME"
"TAKE YOUR TIME"
"TAKE YOUR TIME"
"TAKE YOUR TIME"
"TAKE YOUR TIME"
"TAKE YOUR TIME"
"TAKE YOUR TIME"
"TAKE YOUR TIME"
"TAKE YOUR TIME"
"TAKE YOUR TIME"
"TAKE YOUR TIME"
"TAKE YOUR TIME"
"TAKE YOUR TIME"
"TAKE YOUR TIME"
"TAKE YOUR TIME"
"TAKE YOUR TIME"


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Hey Mcloven like layin22sonframe says take you time bro. I know your young but remember, you got the love for it and the more you build the better you'll get!!! :biggrin: 

KEEP AT IT!!!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 5 2010, 03:00 PM~18492581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You built this at the age of 16 correct? Now here's a build that took me time is the ultimate key!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey Mcloven, I'll take that red Corolla off your hands


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Nov 6 2010, 09:19 PM~19004729
> *You built this at the age of 16 correct? Now here's a build that took me time is the ultimate key!
> 
> 
> ...


fuck this is clean... Im always a sucker for 58...







this one looks cool youngster... listen man..i have confidence issues all the time.. I have been scared to open the box of every model I have ever owned.. But knowing what I want,
and knowing what I like? makes it possible to make my models possible... what I AM saying is? hang in there.. your taste may change over time.. what you think is cool now? might not be what you think is cool a couple of years from now...and as you develop a since of what you like,,your creations might reflect that in the form of a more realistic looking model..... then you might start taking it slower..paying more attention to where and how you glue things... stance a position of your wheels ect....( dont you know) i would not be into modeling if i could not find someone to BMF for me? and painting a model is 3 times harder for me now than it 
was when I was a kid...(fuck testers) when i was little they had this spray paint called CAL-CUSTOM.. in was one of those good old fashioned lead base matalic's
one can would do 4 models... or two models and my 1/1 Schwinn dirt bike.. with no 
need of primer of base coat...well those days are gone..and now i struggle...
hell i still get other people to paint most of my cars, but its what i do because i know what i like..and alot of times that requires more skills and experience
than what i have....so I except my limitations and work around them, so I can get the job done!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Nov 6 2010, 11:19 PM~19004729
> *You built this at the age of 16 correct? Now here's a build that took me time is the ultimate key!
> 
> 
> ...


sweet azz 58 bro.....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 7 2010, 03:50 AM~19006033
> *sweet azz 58 bro.....
> *


X2!


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 22 2009, 09:39 PM~15157921
> *REASON  SAID  IS    THAT  ALOT  OF  PEOPLE  SHARE  INFO  WITH YOU  TO HELP  YOU  BECOME  A  BETTER  BUILD  !  AND  YOU  REFUSE  TO  LISTEN  TO  THE TIPS  AND  INFO  WE  SHARE  !
> 
> FOOL  FOR  A  15 YR OLD  WHO  HAS  BEEN  ON  LIL  AND  BUILDING  FOR  THE  LAST  3  YRS  WITH  US  YOU  SEEM TO  BE  GOING  BACKWARDS !
> ...


^^^well said.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

get the pics of that 58 off my build post fuck tards it says my builds not yours 

anyways heres my chevelle if anyone cares


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Calm down killer, everyone here is trying to help man, and a little gratitude goes a long way, they may even think of helping you more with that gratitude, know what i mean? Just kick back, and take some constructive criticism every once in a while, it helps. All i see from your thread, and everything else you posted is anger, if you didnt want help or advice, why did you post your cars on the internet in the first place? Things like that happen when you go public................
Oh yeah, ditch the color place crap, it cracked on me as well, and i waited like i was supposed too, its appealing cause of the price, BUT, you get what you pay for on this one, I'm afraid


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

mcloven said:


> get the pics of that 58 off my build post fuck tards it says my builds not yours
> 
> anyways heres my chevelle if anyone cares


WOW, Feeling a little mouthy and brave today arent we...... You must have had your bowl of Wheaties this morning...... Calm Down Carl.... They are just tryin to help you..... Nice Chevelle...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks i used testors primer and dupla color fire red


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

mcloven said:


> get the pics of that 58 off my build post fuck tards it says my builds not yours
> 
> anyways heres my chevelle if anyone cares


Way to go Carla it looks like shit ! Just what we're used to seeing from you ! Nice to see you building again shit stain keep at it your bound to get better , don't trip fool if someone post a build in here just ask Rick to remove the post if its something you don't like. Most of the shit you get on LIL is cause if the reaction you have when some one says or post something about you ! We know your not as bad as Kevin but your a very close second when it comes to be a smart ass on LIL over petty shit ! 
Just focus on building and LISTEN not react !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

mcloven said:


> get the pics of that 58 off my build post fuck tards it says my builds not yours
> 
> anyways heres my chevelle if anyone cares


 this is lookin better... your taking good ass close up's.... its nice to see a car on your thread that looks almost complete..
look at your own close up's when ever possible, and think about how you can get a cleaner look on the next one..
and dont take pictures of your red Chevelle while its sitting next to other cars that have wheels missing.. focus on shooting the cars that have all 4 tires mounted..


----------

